# البترول أهميته، مخاطره وتحدياته



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ورد في التاريخ القديم أن سفينة نوح عليه السلام قد تم تغطيتها من الداخل والخارج بالقطران-القير الاسود، كما كان الفراعنة يستخدمون نوعا من البيتومين في تحنيط جثث موتاهم لحفظها من التحلل ، واستخدموا البترول في الأضاءة بدليل العثور على مصباح قديم به بقايا جافة من الزيت الخام في مناجم الذهب بوادي الحمامات في مصر،واستخدموا البترول كدواء للأمراض الجلدية والروماتيزم وآلآم الأسنان والقروح والحروق، واستخدموا في الحروب( النفط الحارق) كسلاح كما عرف البترول في العراق ومصر ومنطقة الجزيرة ؛حيث وصف الرحالة الايطالي( ماركو بو) كيف كان البترول ينقل على ظهر الجمال من مناطق بحر قزوين الى بغداد للأتجار فيه 
ان حاجة الانسان الى مصادر الطاقة وتنوع إستعمالاتها قد ادت الى الاهتمام بالمناطق التي تتواجد فيها تلك المصادرخلال تاريخ نشوء الامارات والامبراطوريات التي نشبت خلالها حروب وغزوات وجدت خلالها الكثير من المصادر الطبيعية،منها (ينابيع المياه المعدنية ومنابع الرشوحات النفطية) ، إستقرت قوات الغزات على مواقع تلك المصادر واستعملوها( كوسائل لمعالجة الامراض والاوبئة) .وكانت كردستان واحدة من اهم المناطق الغنية بتلك المصادر مما جذب إنتباه الغزات والمحتلين اليها، لاسيما خلال حكم الامبراطورية العثمانية ، مع نشوء وتطور الثورة الصناعية في أوربا لفت إنتباه تلك الدول الصناعية البحث عن النفط في منطقة الشرق الاوسط بحكم علاقاتهم مع الدولة العثمانية وزيادة اهتمامهم في توسيع التجارة التي دفعتهم الى إنشاء طرق المواصلات تربط الاقاليم بعضها البعض 
تعود إكتشاف البترول الى عام 1859 الذي تم فيه حفرأول بئر بترولي في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية في بنسلفانيا على يد( ادوين دريك)، وقد تطوراستعمال البترول بعد ذلك وخصوصآ بعد أن تم إختراع آلة الأحتراق الداخلي في عام 1908 وأصبح البترول يستعمل لتسيير السيارات ، وانتشرت تلك المحركات بسرعة فائقة وبدخول العقد الثاني من القرن العشرين خطا الانسان بالبترول ليدخل به عالما جديدا في القوة والسيطرة، ففي صيف 1914 تحولت البحرية البريطانية بالكامل الىالبترول، مما أدى الى تحول الحرب العالمية الاولى الى حرب بين الانسان والآلات بفعل البترول هذا يرجع الى اهمية البترول الى درجة أن وصفه رئيس الحكومة الفرنسية أنذاك بان ( كل قطرة من البترول تعادل قطرة من الدم) 
كان تاريخ البترول ومسيرته خلال القرن العشرين بكامله عالم يفيض بالأحداث ويرتبط أرتباطا وثيقآ بالصراعات . البترول هو أهم موضوع في عالمنا المعاصر سياسيآ واقتصاديا وسيظل للبترول دائما الكلمة العليا في صراعات العالم السياسة والاقتصادية، لقد نجح البترول بخصائصه الفريدة ليغزو العالم والسيطرة عليه ، ووهب البشرية حياة جديدة. سيطرة الانسان على البترول في مراحلة البدائية للأستعمال وعندما تطورت صناعة البترول وفتحت له الاسواق العالمية أصبح الأنسان أسيرآ في إحتياجاته ومتطلباته خاضعآ للبترول، إضافة الى المضاعفات التي نجمت من التدخل المفرط للبشرية في الطبيعة من استغلال الموارد الطبيعية ومنها البترول الذي ادى الى اختلال نظام التوازن البيئي لكوكب الارض، حيث تشير العلماء بان( النظام الايكولوجي للأرض كان في توازن من خلق الخالق لصالح الانسان وكان الارض في تناسق ودقة محكمة تتناسب وحياة الانسان والحيوان والنبات على سطح الارض رغم الاعاصير والبراكين والزلازل وما طرأ على الارض خلال تاريخ تطورها ، وتجئ ذلك كله بأمر من الخلاق العليم جل جلاله وهو القائل في كتابه عز وجل( إنا كل شئ خلقناه بقدر)سورة البقرة: الآية 49 . 
لقد تغيرت نمط الحياةعلى الارض واصبحت البشرية تعتمد على البترول ومشتقاته في سبيل الحياة حتى في توفير الغذاء مما جلب مع هذا التغير مخاطر كثيرة تهدد صحة الانسان والبيئة ومصادر الحياه( الماء، الهوا والتربة) بفعل تعمق مخاطر تلوث البيثة نتيجة الاستخدام المفرط لمصادر الطاقة ومنها البترول ، وفي نفس الوقت يتواجد تحديات خطير قد تؤدي ذلك الى تراجع الاقتصاد العالمي وبالتالي تراجع مسيرة تطور الحياة البشرية ، وهذا ما يدعونا جميعا وخاصة المهتمين بأهمية ومخاطر وتحديات البترول في الوقوف عليه بجدية من أجل استغلال البترول بشكل يؤمن ضمان تطور التنمية المستدامة وهذا هو فحوى الدافع الذي دفعني في أعداد هذا الكتاب ليستلح شعبنا بهذا العلم والذي بواسطته يمكن إتخاذ الاجراءات الفعالة في تسخير البترول لخدمة الانسان ولتلافي مخاطر وتحديات البترول . 

الباب الأول : خام البترول 

البترول هو سائل يتكون أساسآ من الهيدروكربونات وكذلك نسبة صغيرة من الكبريت والاوكسجين والنتروجين ، تتكون وتتجمع في باطن الارض وتظل في مكانه الى ان يخرج الى سطح الارض بفعل العوامل الطبيعية كالشقوق- الفوالق أو الكسور الارضية أو يستخرجها الانسان بحفر الآبار. يوجد البترول في الطبيعة إما في حالة صلبة أو شبه صلبة كعروق الاسفلت، أو يوجد في حالة سائلة كخام البترول أو في حالة غازية ،الغازات الطبيعية. يتنوع إنتاج حقول البترول ، منها ما ينتج خام البترول مختلطآ بقليل من الغازات الطبيعية،ومنها ما ينتج أساسآ من الغازات الطبيعية مع قليل من خام البترول أو بدونه كحقول الغازات الطبيعية
تختلف درجة غليان المنتجات البترولية عن بعضها البعض ، فلكل هيدروكربون درجة غليان خاصة ترتفع كلما زاد عدد ذرات الكربون في المركب ، وهذا هو أساس عملية تكرير البترول لفصل مركباته عن طريق التسخين والتقطيرعلى هيئة قطفات للمركبات الغازية ثم السائلة ثم الصلبة ،حيث يتبخر كل مركب بترولي عند مستوى معين من درجات الحرارة المئوية كالآتي / 
يتبخر البنزين في حدود 50- 200 ، يتبخر الكيروسين ما بين 150- 315، يتبخر وقود الديزل عند 180الى 350، تتبخر الزيوت الخفيفة عند 350- 420 ، تتبخر الزيوت الثقيلة عند 420-490 ، أما الزيوت المتبقية في تبخر عند درجات حرارة أعلى من 500 درجة مئوية. 
يقاس خام البترول عادة بالبرميل الامريكي وهو يساوي حوالي ( 42 كالونا )امريكيا أو حوالي ( 158,984 لتر)، ويقاس خام البترول أيضآ بالمتر المكعب وهو يوازي( 6,2898 من البرميل) وهو الاسلوب المتبع في فرنسا وألمانيا. كذلك يوزن البترول الخام بالطن ، وهناك ثلاثة أنواع : الطن القصير يساوي 2000 رطل أنكليزي، الطن الطويل يساوي 1,12 من الطن القصير،الطن المتري يساوي 1,1023 من الطن القصير او 9842 طنآ طويلآ، يتبع الوزن دائما في عمليات التكرير والنقل. تقاس الغازات الطبيعية بالقدم المكعب ويتم القياس عند درجة حرارة 60 درجة فهرنيت وضغط 14,73 من الرطل على البوصة. المتر المكعب من الغازات الطبيعية يساوي 35,315 من القدم المكعب 
تنقسم مستخرجات البترول الى ثلاثة مجاميع. هيدروكربونات غازية مثل الميثان والبيوتان. هيدركربونات سائلة مثل جزيئات الكازولين، البنزين والكيروسين هيدركربونات صلبة مثل شمع البارافين والاسفلت. يتم فصل المكونات الثلاثة عن بعضها البعض خلال عملية تكرير البترول على هيئة قطفات تنفصل كل منها عند درجات حرارة معينة وبالأستعانة ببعض المواد الكيمياوية كعوامل مساعدة لهذا الانفصال بواسطة التقطير 

خامات البترول 

يتكون خام البترول من خليط من المشتقات البترولية( الاسفلت، زيت الوقود ،الكيروسين والبنزين) التي تختلف نسبها إختلافآ بيننآ من خام الى آخر وبأختلاف هذه النسب تتواجد الانواع المختلفة من خام البترول في العالم التي يمكن تميزها عن بعضها بسهولة باللون او الكثافة النوعية. يختلف خام البترول من حيث اللون من الاسود الى البني والىالاخضر والىالكهرماني ، اما من حيث الكثافة يختلف خام البترول منها ما يقرب من كثافة المياه، كلما قلت درجة كثافة خام البترول كان ذلك دليلآ على ارتفاع نسبة المشتقات الخفيفة كالبنزين مما يرتفع ثمن خام البترول وبالعكس. الى جانب كثافة البترول هناك اعتبارات اخرى مثل(ارتفاع نسبة الكبريت ،الشوائب الاخرى) في تحديد قيمة خام البترول، تنخفض قيمة خام البترول اذا كان يحتوي على نسبة عالية من الكبريت لأن تكرير الخام يحتاج عندئذ الى إنشاء وحدات خاصة لفصل الكبريت عن البترول وعن مشتقاته ، واذا تم احتراق البنزين الذي يحتوي على الكبريت سوف يؤدي الى تلوث الجو بغازات الكبريت الخانقة، كما ان وجود المواد الشمعية في خام البترول تجعل الخام يتجمد بسرعة في درجات الحرارة المنخفضة وعندئذ يتعذر نقله بالأنابيب لأنه يتحول الى كتلة صلبة من الشمع

مكونات خام البترول : 

تتواجد مكونات خام البترول بالحالة السائلة (مشتقات البترول ، الحالة الغازية( الغازات)، المعادن الثقيلة والمواد الاخرى
هناك عدة انواع من مشتقات البترول السائلة واغلبها خطرة على الصحة اذا ازدادت عن تركيز الحد المسموح 

مشتقات البترول /

نافتا البترول سائل شفاف له رائحة تشبه رائحة الكازولين، وتركيزالحد المسموح به للتعرض هو 500 جزء في المليون والحد الخطر على الصحة هو 10 ألاف جزء من المليون، يدخل الجسم عن طريق الرئتين أو بتلامس ، اعراضه هي الدوخة والصداع والغثيان وتهيج اغشية العيون مع جفاف وتشقق الجلد
كيومين. سائل شفاف ذو رائحة عطرية ، الحد المسموح به للتركيز في الجو 50جزء من المليون. والحد الخطر هو 8 آلآف جزء من المليون ، يسبب الاغماء وتهيج أغشية العيون والتهاب الجلد 
سيكوهكسان. سائل شفاف له رائحة حلوة،تركيزه المسموح هو 300 جزء من المليون ويكون خطرا اذا وصل التركيز الى 10آلآف جزء من المليون، يسبب تهيج الجهاز التنفسي والعصبي والتهاب الجلد 
سيكوهيكسين. سائل شفاف ذو رائحة عذبة شديد الذوبان في الماء، التركيز المسموح به هو 300 جزء من المليون والخطر هو10آلآف جزء من المليون، يسبب تهيج العيون والجلد والدوخة 
دايكلوروبنزين. سائل شفاف أو أصفر شاحب له رائحة عطرية، تركيز الحد المسموح به هو 50 جزء من المليون ويصبح خطرا اذا وصل تركيزه الى 1700جزء من المليون يتسبب في تدمير انسجة الكبد والكلي والجلد والعيون 
زايلين.سائل شفاف له رائحة عطرية، تركيزالحد المسموح به هو 100 جزء من المليون ويصبح خطرا اذا وصل تركيزه الى 10 آلآف جزء من المليون، تسبب الدوخة ،التهيج العصبي ،فقدان الشهية ،الغثيان ، القئ ، ألم البطن والتهابات جلدية 
تولوين. سائل شفاف له رائحةعطرية، الحد المسموح به هو200جزء من المليون والخطر هو 2000 جزء من المليون،يسبب امراض الكبد والكلي والجلد والجهاز العصبي
نيتروبنزين. سائل زيتي يتراوح لونه بين الاصفر الفاتح والبني الغامق له رائحة تشبه رائحة تلميع الاحذية،الحد المسموح به هو 1 جزء من المليون ويصبح خطرا اذا وصل تركيزه الى 200جزء من المليون ،يسبب فقدان الشهية،تهيج الأعين ،التهاب الجلد، الانيميا ، الغثيان وعسر الهضم 
هيكسان. سائل شفاف له رائحة تشبة رائحة الكازولين الحد المسموح به هو 500 جزء من المليون ويصبح خطرا اذا وصل تركيزه الى 5 آلآف جزء من المليون ، تسبب الصداع والغثيان، ضعف العضلات، التهاب الجلد والالتهاب الرئوي وتهيج العيون

الغازات . هناك تقريبا ثلاثة أنواع من الغازات ، الغازات خانقة أو الغازات الملهبة أو الغازات السامة. الغازات الخانقة هي متعددة مثل غاز( الهيدروجين، الميثان، ثاني أوكسيد الكربون) وهي جميعها تحل محل قدر من الهواء في جو العمل مما يقلل نسبة غاز الاوكسجين. 
الغازات الملهبة مثل( الكلور، الفلور) تسبب تهيجا والتهابا بأنسجة الجلد والمسالك التنفسية وتآكل الانسجة مما يؤدي الى موت الخلايا. يتعرض العاملون لغاز الكلور في الصناعات البتركيميائية مثل صناعة البلاستيك وكذلك غاز الفلور يتعرض له العاملون في البترول والبلاستيك. اما الغازات السامة فمن أمثلتها( غاز أول أوكسيد الكربون ، وغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين)، أعراض تسمم غاز اول اوكسيد الكاربون تظهرعلى صورة اجهاد مع الارتباك الذهني وفقدان القدرة على التركيز وفقدان الوعي. اما غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين فانه يؤثرعلى المركز التنفسي بالمخ. 

المعادن الثقيلة والمواد الاخرى 

يصاب العمال في صناعات البترول بالتسمم المزمن ببعض المعادن الثقيلة والمواد الصناعية الاخرى نتيجة التعرض لها على صورة أتربة أو أدخنة أو أبخرة تتطاير في جو العمل وتنتج الاصابة عن طريق التنفس أو بترسبها على الجلد، ومن ابرز تلك المعادن الثقيلة هي / 
الرصاص. اعراض التسسمم بالرصاص فقرالدم والامساك ، شلل الاعصاب الطرفية، الصداع ، الرعشة والتهاب الكليتين 
الزئبق. تسبب التهاب الفم واللثة مع ظهور خط رمادي ازرق على اللثة وزيادة إفراز ا للعاب ، الغثيان،رعشة وحركات غير إرادية في الرأس واللسان والشفتين واليدين والساقين مع صداع وتغيرات في الشخصية،فقر الدم، سرطان الجلد ، تضخم الكبد والتهاب الكلى 
النيكل. يسبب النيكل التهابات وقروح وتقشر الجلد مع فقدان النشاط البدني والعقلي ، التهابات رئوية، بل أحيانآ يؤدي الى سرطان في الرئة. 
الكبريت. يصاب العامل بقصر التنفس والتهاب أغشية المسالك التنفسية، فقدان حاسةالشم وسرعةالتعب 
الفسفور. اعراض التسمم هي ضيق الصدر والصداع، آلآم الاسنان وخلخلتها وسقوطها، التهاب وتأكل عضمة الفك ، الضعف العام ، فقدان التوازن والرعشة. 
رابع كلوريد الكربون. يسبب التهابات في الاغشية المخاطية بالأنف والعين ، الغثيان واسهال وفقدان الشهية ، الصداع واضطراب النظر وفقدان الاتزان والارتباك، التهابات في الكلية والصفراء والكبد والجلد

العمليات الاساسية لصناعة للبترول / 

تبداء العمليات الاساسية للبترول بأستخراج البترول من الابار ثم نقله خلال أنابيب الى موانئ لتصديره عبر ناقلات البترول في البحر أو نقله بالمركبات في البر(موقع الحقل) ثم تكرير البترول وتوزيعه أو تخزينه أو استخدامه كمادة أولية في الصناعات البتروكيميائية
الصناعات البتروكيميائية هي الصناعات التي تنتج مواد كيمياوية من مصادر النفط أو الغاز الطبيعي، وبناء على هذ ا التعريف تتكون المواد البتروكيمياوية إما من الكربون والهيدروجين والكبريت المشتقة من هذين المصدرين، أو بأضافة عناصر اخرى الى هذه العناصر كالأوكسجين والنتروجين والكلور، ومن اهم المواد البتروكيميائية الأساسية الأثيلين والبروبلين والبيوتلين ، وعن طريق تصنيع هذه المنتجات يمكن الحصول علىعديد من المنتجات الصناعية الاخرى كالمواد البلاستيكية والالياف التركيبية والمطاط الصناعي والمنظفات والأصباغ والعطريات وغيرها من المنتجات الكيمياوية الاخرى 
بدأت صناعة البتروكيماويات في العشرينات من القرن الماضي بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية وذلك باستخدام البروبيلين الناتج من عمليات التكسر (للنافتا) لأنتاج بنزين السيارات، وبعد ها تم الحصول على الاسيتون،واعتمدت بعض الدول على الفحم ومشتقاته لأنتاج المواد الكيمياوية. 
لقد حدث تطور هائل في فهم كيمياء البترول مع تقدم البحوث والطرق التكنولوجية وكذلك ادت النتائج المذهلة في أستخدام العوامل المساعدة ومعرفة ظروف العمليات الصناعية الى التوصل لمعرفة المزيد عن كنوز التي يحتويها البترول ومشتقاته ممما ادى الى إنتاج المنتجات الجديدة التي لهاخواص تشابة مع الخواص الطبيعية بديلآ ( للحديد والخشب والزجاج والقطن، والحرير والصوف والورق والمعادن.. بلأ واحيانآ تتفوق عليها في الاستخدامات والعديد من التطبيقات ،مما صارت صناعة البتروكيمياويات مقياسآ ومؤشرآ لحضارة الشعوب وتقدمها

مخاطر صناعة البترول /

كانت صناعة البترول في جميع مراحلها صناعة خطرة ،ومن هنا كان من المفروض ان تكون لها منذ البداية قواعدها واجراءاتها الصارمة في مجال حماية البيئة من التلوث أو التسرب وتنفيذ إجراءات السلامة في التشغيل لحماية العاملين ووسائل الانتاج والحفاظ على البيئة المحيطة. تعمقت مخاطر صناعة البترول في ظل عمليات التنمية والطلب المتزايد على استخدام البترول لتوفير احتياجات الطاقة الاولية كمنتجات بترولية وغاز طبيعي بحيث وصل الامر الى ان البترول كان يوفر اكثر من90% من أحتياجات بعض الدول ولاسيما المكتظة بالسكان كما هو الحال في مصر ، بالأضافة الى اهمية ودور البترول كمصدر ودعامة أساسية للدخل القومي في الكثير من البلدان المنتجة له، مما ازداد الوعي العام على ضرورة حماية البيئة والانسان وخاصة العاملين في مجال الصناعة البترول من مخاطره 
يتعرض العاملون في النفط لأربعة انواع من المخاطر،( المخاطرالطبيعية، المخاطر الكيميائية، المخاطر الآلية، المخاطر السيكولوجية - النفسية)
تكمن المخاطر الطبيعية بتعرض العاملين في مجال النفط الى التعرض للشمس اي للحرارة أثناء عمليات الحفر في العراء سواءفي الصحراء او في البحار. التعرض للضوضاء، الاهتزازات الناجمة من الحفر ، التعرض للأشعاع الىجانب التعرض الى الضوء المبهر وللكهرباء في عمليات اللحام . مسببة امراض عديدة مثل ( ضربة الشمس، الانيميا ،سرطان الدم، سرطان الجلد، عتامة عدسة العين)
المخاطر الكيميائية عن طريق الغازات والادخنة والابخرة والاتربة التي تتصاعد في جو العمل. تسبب الغازات اضرارا بالغة تصل الى حد الاختناق والالتهابات ، قد تتسبب في حرائق أوانفجارات لأن مستخرجات البترول مواد ملتهبة ومتفجرة 
المخاطر الآلية تتعلق بالعمليات المتممة في الورش الملحقة بالمنشئات البترولية بهدف صيانة آلآتها 
المخاطر النفسية تكمن في عدم تكيف العامل مع جو العمل المعزول عن الاهل والاصدقاء في اماكن نائبة بالصحراء او البحار مما يسبب للعامل الشعور بالغربة والوحدة والضياع 


الوقاية من مخاطر صناعة البترول / 

من اجل تقليل مخاطرصناعة البترول على العاملين في المشاريع النفطية من الضروري مرعات ما يلي : 

1- توفير اماكن السكن الصحي للعمال إضافة الى المرافق التي تجعل الحياة مقبولة في الصحاري أو عند البحار والمناطق المهجورة 
2- توفير وسائل الترفيه والطعام الصحي ومياه الشرب النظيفة والملابس الواقية للعمال
3- توفير وسائل نقل جيدة لنقل العمال الى حقول البترول ومنشآت النفط 
4- تنظيم فترات العمل والراحة والاجازات الاسبوعية والسنوية لتغطية الشعور بالغربة والحرمان الذين يعانون منه 
5- العناية بتظيم وصيانة مصافي النفط لمنع تسرب الابخرة والغازات الى جانب إبعاد المصافي عن المدن والاماكن الزراعية حماية للبيئة المجاورة لمصافي البترول
6- توفير كل وسائل الوقاية من الحريق والتجهيزات اللازمة لحماية العمال وخزانات تجميع البترول التي قد تتعرض للحرائق، ويجب ان تكون هناك مسافات مناسبة بين الخزان والآخر لتأمين وسائل الوقاية وهذا ما يجب عمله ايضا بالنسبة لمستودعات الغاز التي يجب ان تجهز بوسائل الأطفاء الآلي وان تكون بعيدة عن اماكن السكن والمدن 
7- تجهيز ناقلات البترول بكل وسائل الوقاية من الحرائق والانفجارات مع ملاحظة غسل الناقلات من الزيوت بسبب تلوث مياه البحر بالنفط 
8- يجب تصميم منافذ نجاة وانقاذ داخل الناقلات وتزويد العاملين بها بأدوات وقاية من الضجيج ومن غازات البترول وأبخرته 
9- منع التدخين اثناء تفريغ الناقلات والحذر من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين السام وكذلك الحذر من انابيب نقل البترول والغاز من الآبار الى موانئ التصدير سواء أكانت تحت الارض أو فوقها 
10-يجب توفير وسائل التهوية في معامل تكرير البترول لكي لا يتعرض العمال للتسمم بمركبات الكبريت والفاناديوم والزرنيخ وغاز اول اوكسيد الكاربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين 
11- يجب عدم استعمال طرق الكنس الجاف لمنع انتشار غبار مادة الاسبستوس التي تستعمل في اعمال العزل الحراري وبعض الاعمال الصناعية الاخرى، كما من الضروري حفظ مادة الاسبستوس في بالات مبطنة بالبلاستيك وان تحفظ في اوعية محكمة الاغلاق وتبديل ثياب العمل قبل مغادرة مكان العمل 
12- يستلزم ارتداء ملابس الوقاية مثل اغطية الرأس والقفازات ونظارات اللحام وسدادات الاذن للوقاية من الضوضاء والكمامات والاقنعة المضادة للبخرة والغازات السامة وكذلك الاحذية الخاصة 
13- الأهتمام بتوعية العمال بالندوات والملصقات لتعريفهم بمخاطر عملهم وطرق الوقاية الشخصية منها.اضافةالى توفير وسائل الاسعاف بالمنشآت البترولية وتوفيرالرعاية الصحية المهنية والعامة بها عن طريق جهود مشرفي الامن الصناعي واطباء السلامة المهنية واجراء الكشف الطبي الابتدائي والدوري والتفتيش عن اماكن العمل وقياس نسب الغازات والابخرة والاتربة بها حتى يمكن الاحتفاظ بها في الحدود الآمنة الى جانب العناية بالسجلات الطبية والتقارير والاحصائيات للأمراض العادية والامراض المهنية حتى يسهل متابعة الاحوال الصحية للعمال ومواجهة اي مخاطر مهنية

​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات مهمة عاشت الأيادي .........


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (30 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> معلومات مهمة عاشت الأيادي .........


 مشكور اخي على المرور ............................


----------



## meshosafe (23 مارس 2010)

:31:الموضوع بجد شيق جداً ومفيد جداً ولكنى أريد معرفة الأضرار الصحية التى قد تصيب العاملين فى صناعة النفط بتفصيل أكثر وتحديد تأثير كل مادة على حدة على صحة الإنسان وتأثيرها على البيئة... وكذلك ،ما هى المواصفات القياسية الخاصة بمهمات الوقاية الفردية والجماعية ؟؟؟؟:11:

أرجو ماكونش تقلت عليك فى الإستفسارات ... ولكن سيادتكم خبرة ويمكن الإستفادة الطيبة منها 

وشاكرين عرضك الشيق ياباشمهندس ................و أللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف شكر ... :75::75:


----------



## على منصورى (23 مارس 2010)

الاخ مهندس المحبة اشكرك كثيرا مواضيعك دوما شيقة وممتعة ومفيدة جزاك الله خير.


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (24 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير......معلومات مفيدة


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (25 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 مايو 2010)

meshosafe قال:


> :31:الموضوع بجد شيق جداً ومفيد جداً ولكنى أريد معرفة الأضرار الصحية التى قد تصيب العاملين فى صناعة النفط بتفصيل أكثر وتحديد تأثير كل مادة على حدة على صحة الإنسان وتأثيرها على البيئة... وكذلك ،ما هى المواصفات القياسية الخاصة بمهمات الوقاية الفردية والجماعية ؟؟؟؟:11:
> 
> أرجو ماكونش تقلت عليك فى الإستفسارات ... ولكن سيادتكم خبرة ويمكن الإستفادة الطيبة منها
> 
> وشاكرين عرضك الشيق ياباشمهندس ................و أللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف شكر ... :75::75:


مشكور اخي ان مبدأ السلامه في المصانع النفطيه موضوع مهم لانهم ليست مقتصره على المشغلين فقط بل على مستوى البيئه الخارجيه للمصفى من تلوث مياه وتلوث الصوت وتلوث البصري ايضا وهناك دراسات واسعه للتخلص من بعض الملوثات بس المصافي دائمه التلويث .
ومشكور على المرور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 مايو 2010)

على منصورى قال:


> الاخ مهندس المحبة اشكرك كثيرا مواضيعك دوما شيقة وممتعة ومفيدة جزاك الله خير.


 مشكور اخي بس الموضوع باسمي محمد جاسم العامري واني ومهندس المحبه اخوان وباذن الله واحد ماكو فرق بينا 
_ مشكور اخي على المرور والمزيد قادم باذن الله _​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 مايو 2010)

صقر مصر العربى قال:


> جزاكم الله خير......معلومات مفيدة


 
_ مشكور اخي على المرور والمزيد قادم باذن الله _​


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (12 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 مايو 2010)

محمد الاسكندرانى20 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
_ مشكور اخي على المرور والمزيد قادم باذن الله _​


----------



## eslam.eslam (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك موضعك هام جدا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 نوفمبر 2010)

eslam.eslam قال:


> بارك الله فيك وفى والديك موضعك هام جدا


 مشكورين على الرد الطيب


----------

